# Ever see a movie called "TRAIN" ?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Just in case anyone is interested..... 
I watched a movie last night called "TRAIN" It was on cable under free movies under FEAR.net. It is about a group of high school wrestlers , didn't know girls wrestled, touring Europe and they get on the wrong train and one by one they are killed off and have their organs harvested. 
This is a slasher film but it is has a better production than most so if you are into movies like that you can enjoy the gore and the train.

WARNING some scenes are very gory but there are some neat shots of the train going through the country side.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, but no thanks! 

I went to see "Unstoppable" at a local theater last night ($2 night). Lots of trains, but a totally predictable story line. The friends I was with liked it far better than I did.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Best "train" movies: 

Emporer of the North, starring Ernest Borgnine, Lee Marvin, and Keith Carradine. 

The Train, with Burt Lancaster. 

And, of course, Ticket to Tomahawk ;-) 

BTW, there was a TV series starring Alan Hale called Casey Jones, episodes are readily available on YouTube and worth watching. 

Thanks! Robert


----------

